# Serrano? Alante?



## walkervalj (May 5, 2015)

Plan to replace our 06 Gulfstream Endura Super C toyhauler with a class A.  Have researched somewhat and am leaning towards the Jayco Alante, or the Thor Serrano.  Alante is brand new (2015), and we really like the layout etc. (over cab bunk plus for extra sleeping).  Serrano has been made since 09, is a diesel, which I would have to buy used to stay in price range of 60K to 90K.  Claimed mileage on Serrano is 13, which is a big plus over 8-10 with Ford V-10 on Alante..  Any feedback from anyone out there who has any experience with either of these units would be greatly appreciated.


----------

